# visitor visa subclass 600



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
I am Moroccan girl in love with an Australian boy, we intend to marry in Australia because its very complicated to marry here with a foreigner, I wantedto apply for a partner visa subclass 300, and I must be in australia before August or I can never go(family issues), but when I looked at processing time it said it takes from 5months to 6 which was very frustrating for us, I cannot stand being away from him he can only visit me 2 time a year and stay for two weeks because he works, so I kept looking for other visas that may take less processing time and I found visitor visa subclass 600 which allows me to visit Australia for several months, heis willing to be my sponsor,but when i looked at documents i need they said i need a prouf that i will return to my home country when I finish touring, I will finish my university year in june but I am not applying for any school after, and I dont work so I dont know if i should say that we will marry after I get to Australia, what paper canI provide? PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry but only family can sponsor a subclass 600 tourist visa so your partner cannot. He can put information in if you wish but Cairo embassy will not take in into account they told us that "the onus is on the applicant to show they have enough funds".

Sorry but the likelihood of getting a tourist visa from Cairo embassy is pretty much nil. Cairo does not usually approve regular tourist visa's from Egypt and Morocco.

You can try and maybe you will get lucky but I just want to prepare you that a rejection is likely.

Apply for your prospective marriage visa and put in that application. Even with a tourist visa (if on the off chance it got approved) you would still need to leave at the end of it.

The prospective marriage visa will be approved in maybe 4 to 8 months and then you can be together without having to leave.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a Moroccan client in a similar situation. I lodged the sc. 300 for her in Cairo and she had no problem at all obtaining a tourist visa, which she applied for herself online. Tourist visas are relatively inexpensive, so it may be worth gving it a try.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi 
Thanks for your reply but I will apply online, I dont have to go to Cairo to apply, and they said on the site immi.gov.au that i can be invited by a friend who is in Australia and that he should write a letter to be my sponsor ,and provide some papers showing he is able to be my sponsor i have read that on their site. And i found that he can pay for security bond which will be like a guarantee that i will return to my home country


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I think you are confusing the standard visitor stream with the family sponsored one...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Applying online it will go to Cairo to be processed - they are the local office.

He cannot do a security bond as he cannot sponsor you.

CCMS ... that is the first ever case I have heard of a tourist visa from Cairo embassy.

My husband (fiance at the time) and numerous others all applied for tourist visa's through Cairo embassy and all rejected. Unless they have become more generous in the last year .

The ones that were successful were sponsored family tourist visas. Hopefully this is good news that people waiting on a PMV can be together now


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Ohhh, can you explain more why their visas had been rejected?


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Sponsored family visitors

You may be able to apply for a Sponsored Visitor visa for travel to Australia if you have a relative or contact in Australia who is eligible and willing to sponsor you. 
I read this in australian immigration site they say "or contact"


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> Sponsored family visitors
> 
> You may be able to apply for a Sponsored Visitor visa for travel to Australia if you have a relative or contact in Australia who is eligible and willing to sponsor you.
> I read this in australian immigration site they say "or contact"


He is not your family he is your fiance.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess contact mean anyone


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> Ohhh, can you explain more why their visas had been rejected?


They were given civil unrest, the difference in economic climate between Egypt/Morocco and Australia and lack of reasons to return to home country.

As CCMS said apply for a PMV and then try applying for a tourist visa. That shows you have to leave the country for the PMV to be granted.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> I guess contact mean anyone


He is not eligible to sponsor you for a family sponsored visa because you are not married.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

If i apply for PMV and then I apply for tourist visa will they give the visa quickely after my application? As I said I cant leave Morocco after august for family issues, please I am afraid of not being able to live with my love


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think there is any difference in processing times, it is anywhere from a few days to a few weeks depending how busy they are.

Your family should not be able to stop you from leaving Morocco - book a flight and leave. The only people have had heard would have issues are in countries where you need permission of the husband to leave.

There is no guarantee that you will get a tourist visa. Even with a tourist visa you would have to leave after it ends anyway, not sure how that helps.

I know things change but we tried for 2 tourist visa's about 2 years ago and both were rejected. One pre PMV and one post PMV. The post PMV we got a migration agent to do. 

Hopefully Cairo are not as strict anymore.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> CCMS ... that is the first ever case I have heard of a tourist visa from Cairo embassy.


Have a look at the link below.

While no break-down is given under North-Africa/Other, the sheer numbers would suggest that it is very likely that quite a few of them had been processed by Cairo.

http://www.tourism.australia.com/documents/Statistics/ABS_arrivals_Sep_2014.pdf

I know Cairo is considered 'difficult" (as is Pt. Moresby, Moscow and Islamabad) and no offence intended, but I don't think you should generalise on the basis of personal experience.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh i am depressed, please can someone suggest me a solution?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> Oh i am depressed, please can someone suggest me a solution?


Talk to agent. A tourist visa is only a short term solution and you eventually have to go back to Morocco.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Can i use an agent from australia?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, they usually do Skype consults.

The problem still becomes you can't live in Australia on a tourist visa and if you get one and it comes with a no further stay clause you can't apply for another visa onshore so you need to go offshore to apply for a partner or PMV anyway.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I just want to bet to australia now and marry there straight away


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CCMS said:


> Have a look at the link below.
> 
> While no break-down is given under North-Africa/Other, the sheer numbers would suggest that it is very likely that quite a few of them had been processed by Cairo.
> 
> ...


Does it include family sponsored visitor visa's because I know people that have gotten them.

Cairo also processed Sudan where alot of Sudan people get approved.

I have yet to meet an Egyptian that has had one approved and have met about 50 people that have tried ... that is not good odds. Even a migration agent that was on this forum last year said no to bother for a tourist visa if you are Egyptian.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> I just want to bet to australia now and marry there straight away


How will marrying him solve your problems?

You still need to apply for a spouse visa after you leave and you will need evidence for that. A marriage certificate is not enough evidence.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the thread for those that applied through Cairo: http://www.australiaforum.com/showthread.php?t=57865


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I can solve it once i get to australia i just want visa that garanty me leaving before august


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Why is this world is so crual, why are they rejecting every true love, why cant they make life easy for lovers, everyone in government are lazy and crual, how can they say oh you have to wait a least 6 months and then go to see your partner, why do they like making people miserable, i am sure if someone from government loved someone from overseas he would give her a visa in less than 24h but for loving normal citizens they say ah we dont care if she dies to see her love. I hate this world


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is because of visa fraud and lots wanting to come to Australia so they need to make sure they are genuine.

Is there any issue of you going back to Morocco after you have been to Australia? Or is the issue you need to leave Morocco before August and if you come back married that is fine?

Also remember to marry in Australia you need to lodge a notice of intended marriage atleast 1 month prior to marriage.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We had to wait 9.5 months for our PMV and was torture. For some reason Egyptians take longer to process. They seem to have reduced the time down to 7 to 8 months for Egyptians now but it is still a long time to be apart.

The hardest part was that I had to go there because they wouldn't even give him a tourist visa.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I cant come back to Morocco after being in Australia, I will go there and we would marry, we want to be together and never apart, everytime he leaves Morocco we both dying, and wanting to stay longer, we cant stand being away from each other, so i want to get to Australia ASAP and marry there and never apart. If August came and i didnt get my visa, I would die because i can never meet him again


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you get a tourist visa you can't stay in Australia on that. You will have to leave and be apart for awhile. You either need to apply for a partner visa before or after you marry. You will need lots of good evidence too. They can't grant the partner visa when applied offshore when you are in Australia you have to be offshore. So may need to go back to Morocco and wait it out for a little bit after a tourist visa.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I will not come back to morocco, its very complicated, i will never see him gain, i want to apply for visa for up to 6 months so we can marry and be with each other long time


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Now i just want to get a visa to go and see him


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I suggest seeing a migration agent. It sounds to be your parents don't approve of the relationship and so you would need to get help to address that.

I reason I say this is because what I know about Muslim countries is that it is a big no no to marry someone yours parents don't approve of. So this needs to be thoroughly addressed for a partner visa.

I am not sure how Cairo embassy processes partner visa's where the applicant is in Australia. I know India they must return to India for it to be processed but other countries they can be anywhere just not in Australia when approved for an offshore application.

We've only seen one on the Cairo thread go to Australia while processing but was only for 1 month (family sponsored visa) so hard to know what their process is.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are able to get a tourist visa, there's nothing to say you have to return to Morocco after it expires. You simply need to leave Australia. Obviously it's expensive to travel or stay overseas but it's another option.

The government isn't being deliberately cruel. There are more applications lodged than they have people to process. They conduct a thorough review of applications to weed out those who are attempting visa fraud simply to get a visa into Australia. 

A lot of applicants have to spend months or even years apart from their family while waiting for their visa to be approved. I went 14 months between visits with my husband (then partner). It's hard, and no one likes it, but they get through it and when they are able to be reunited with their family they are able to put it behind them.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I am crying with my lover now thinking we wont be together soon, and not live with each other, my story is way more complicated, after august my life will be miserable because of stupide govenment rules and staff, yes i can wait if keep living in the city where i am but after august i cant be free so i cant stay with my lover when he comes, means cant live together this is very bad very very bad


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can there is a way around it if you are talking about not living together without marriage certificate. My husband (was fiance then) is from Egypt where they have the same rules ... no hotel will allow an Egyptian to stay with someone if they are not married.

We got around this by renting a flat. Was more expensive but we got to be together.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

We also did the same thing when he came to Morocco, but 4 weeks is not enough for me, we are dying when we leave each other, at the airport he would always go late because we cant believe we will be apart, he just came back to Australia 2 weeks ago and looking forward to see each other again in australia, me coming on june or july and getting married, but now its like it was just a dream that will never come true :'(


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry if this is intrusive but what is happening in August?

Why can't you lodge a PMV application and then visit or wait for the processing and then go to Australia after it is approved?

It is hard for all us being apart when the processing is happening but we do what we do. One applicant waited for 18 months with small visits in between.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I am actually now staying in a campus outside of my home city, so I am free till the end of july, so when he comes we would stay together all day and night, and this is my last year in the university so last year of living in a campus, when I leave here I would go to my home, where everyone hates me, my stepfather who hates tha day i was born, and makes rules for me, and mom who is very religious and tells me to cover my hair etc, so lots of restriction, i get sick when i go home to visit, i cant stand life with them anymore, so if i didnt leave Morocco before august I will have to stay home all the next years because there is no other way of leaving home, you would think i should rent but they wont allow me because they would think i will be a prostitute then etc anyway if i got my visa before august i would tell them i am going for a training and they cant stop me because they cant come to where i am, else if i got my visa after august they would know i got married with a foreigner when a letter is sent or somthing then they would kill me


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG this so sad .

What happens if you fail a subject? Here in Australia that extends your university time. Maybe that is an option? Then by the time you finish in November or so your PMV would be through.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

No i cant have extention, university closes by the end of july :'(


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

So no option to continue in September?

What about a new degree?

Find a job somewhere far from your home?

Can you do Skype consult with a registered migration agent? 

I really feel soooo much for you. Noone should ever be made to wear the hijab against their will.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

I cant apply for a new degree, i can only apply for master next scool year but without campus and coming back to (jail) in the evening, with mom watching time, i cant apply for a job outside my home city because they wont allow me to rent and live alone(prostitute thing).., i am desperate and depressed, i am talking and crying with him, realizing what we were dreaming of is just a dream that will never come true, and being as making family is illusion


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you need their permission to live/work somewhere else? If it's not possible, submit your application for a prospective marriage visa, and assuming it's approved, you move to Australia at that time.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Submit a PMV application.

If he wants you bad enough, he'll make sure he gets to you and gets you out of there.

Sorry I can't think of anything else... but actually this situation is very common with many Arabs too. I know how strict parents can be.. due to culture!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Do you need their permission to live/work somewhere else? If it's not possible, submit your application for a prospective marriage visa, and assuming it's approved, you move to Australia at that time.


Yes in Muslim countries girls need permission to live alone.

OP can you live with a group of friends? You don't need permission for that.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

OP: I hope you don't mind me asking this but is your fiancé Christian or Muslim?


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Um he doesnt believe in any religion, he just believes in one god, but I will not give up our dream of being together but he has a suggestion, I might travel to France for a while on june so if we got married there, can he be my sponsor then?, will they accept my visitor visa application?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

He can sponsor you on a family sponsored visitor visa if you are married but the problem is that a visitor visa is just temporary, you can't stay in Australia long term on a visitor visa. Noone can tell you if the family sponsored visitor visa will get rejected or accepted it is based on the evidence of your application however based on previous applicants from Egypt and Morocco I would say that it is likely.

One thing to be prepared about is that there is no guarantee on getting 6 months, they may just give you 1 month, noone knows until the decision is made.

Also another thing to be prepared for is that all family sponsored tourist visa's come with a no further stay clause on them which means you cannot apply for another visa while you are in Australia. Therefore you will either need to apply for a partner visa before or after you leave Australia.

One thing I would like to prepare you for and I would strongly recommend a migration agent for this is that Cairo embassy does focus alot on religion, alot of applicants have been asked about religious differences at the interview. They know that a Muslim girl under Islam cannot marry a non-Muslim man so they may question this issue (or they may not). I just want you to be fully prepared incase this happens so that you can have the best evidence etc possible to apply for a partner visa.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

What about if I get a tourist visa while in france and go with him to Australia, what will happen if I overstay my visa there?, so we can get married and use a migration agent for this after


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You do not want to overstay a tourist visa all sorts of issues. You risk the chance of getting deported from Australia.

With an offshore 309 application you have until the decision is made to marry. So you always have the option to lodge a 309 in April or May and the marry in June and then supply the marriage certificate after you get married. The risk is making sure you get married before the 309 decision is made.

If you did it that way then you would be a couple of months into processing when you get married.

Either way I would definitely have a migration agent as the last thing you would want is a rejection.

Just remember they need more than a marriage certificate for the visa there is alot of more evidence they need ie. Photos, plane tickets etc, statements, evidence he supports you financially (or a joint bank account). These are just a few things you will need.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

This is so rediculous to deport someone's wife, as we are married they dont have the right to take me away from him, we do this because it takes the stupide marriage visa takes ages to get, I have never seen this before, what logic do they have? This is just so ridiculous, we will get married in France and I will apply for tourist visa to get it quickly, I will overstay my visa, I have nothing else to do, our love is strong and we will fight them and not let them put us down, oh and moreover they want to know if our love is real waw I have never heard this before, how can we prove this, we share feelings, if they want to know how real our love is then put someone who listens to us when we talk, or watch us when we have sex, this is so so so ridiculous, I will do the quiest way to get in australia and we would live there as husband and wife, no one can stop us.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually with a family sponsored visa they are more likely to know you have overstayed the visa than a normal tourist visa and usually with the family sponsored tourist visa the sponsor has a pay a bond which they get back when the person leaves the country. If you don't leave he will not get the bond back and also because he sponsored you immigration will know where to find you.

Every single one of us on this forum who have applied for partner visa's have had to prove to immigration that our relationships are genuine. This is because there are people out there that try to marry people for a visa to Australia.

Here is the link for the booklet on partner visa's: https://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf have a read of this and it will tell you what is required.

Demonstrating your relationship is genuine comes in alot of evidence which can include a log of phone calls between you when apart, extracts of the chat history between both of you, statements from people that know about your relationship, photos together and with friends, wills, beneficiary of superannuation. These are just some of things you can provide.

Being married to an Australian will not matter immigration if you overstay your visa. They will deport you and you will need to apply for a partner visa from offshore.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

miryami said:


> This is so rediculous to deport someone's wife, as we are married they dont have the right to take me away from him, we do this because it takes the stupide marriage visa takes ages to get, I have never seen this before, what logic do they have? This is just so ridiculous, we will get married in France and I will apply for tourist visa to get it quickly, I will overstay my visa, I have nothing else to do, our love is strong and we will fight them and not let them put us down, oh and moreover they want to know if our love is real waw I have never heard this before, how can we prove this, we share feelings, if they want to know how real our love is then put someone who listens to us when we talk, or watch us when we have sex, this is so so so ridiculous, I will do the quiest way to get in australia and we would live there as husband and wife, no one can stop us.


Yes, they will absolutely deport someone who is married to an Australian. There are a LOT of people who will marry ONLY to get a visa. You are taking an incredibly naive view that you can simply marry, apply for visas that will let you come to Australia, overstay your visa without any issues, etc.

You should speak with a migration agent, and get a much better plan for a visa strategy. Yes, it may mean you spend more time apart from your partner but if it gets you a visa in the long run without breaching migration law, it's the better idea.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

And if you plan to deliberately breach your visa conditions and overstay a visitor visa in order to remain in Australia when the other posters on this forum take the harder path and spend months apart from their partners while waiting for their visa, you will find you get a LOT less support and sympathy from people here.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh this seems for me so hard, I will do my best to stay in France while waiting for my PMV, Oh I can't wait to be with my love, this is my last chance to start a new life, thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it so much.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

With France I presume you will get a tourist visa there, they are max 90 days allowed to stay. Unless you are planning to submit your PMV when still in Morocco, which is the better idea as it will already be under processing by the time you go to France.

As I have said before you should get a migration agent as you seem unsure of what is required for a PMV. A migration agent will help you with what evidence you need so that you don't get rejected.

After you are approved for a PMV you have 9 months to marry after arriving in Australia. After you marry you then need to apply for an 820 (onshore spouse visa) then after 2 years you become eligible for PR.

Just so you know the Cairo embassy may interview you ... they interview about 90% of applicants.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> Oh this seems for me so hard, I will do my best to stay in France while waiting for my PMV, Oh I can't wait to be with my love, this is my last chance to start a new life, thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it so much.


It is hard but worth it. Just be grateful that Morocco applications don't take a long time. I know someone who had to wait 18 months for her fiancé's application to be approved due to security checks.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my godness I would die if I have to wait 18 months, thats crazy!!! but my fiance went to a migration agent in Melbourne and asked him, he said that I will submit my papers to him but the application will be processed in Australia which is good, so no religious questions will be asked or something like that, and and the maximum time it will take is 9 months, so I can apply and wait in France for my visa.
I didnt quite understand what you mean by (With France I presume you will get a tourist visa there, they are max 90 days allowed to stay) do you mean if I applied for my Tourist australian visa, they may give me more than 90days?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> Oh my godness I would die if I have to wait 18 months, thats crazy!!! but my fiance went to a migration agent in Melbourne and asked him, he said that I will submit my papers to him but the application will be processed in Australia which is good, so no religious questions will be asked or something like that, and and the maximum time it will take is 9 months, so I can apply and wait in France for my visa.
> I didnt quite understand what you mean by (With France I presume you will get a tourist visa there, they are max 90 days allowed to stay) do you mean if I applied for my Tourist australian visa, they may give me more than 90days?


Your fiance either asked the wrong question or went to the wrong migration agent. Contact one of the agents I sent to you via private message. They all post on this forum and are all very good.

Your fiance could have said partner visa and the agent may have assumed that you were in Australia. Only partner visa's where the applicant is in Australia are processed in Australia.

The PMV is an offshore application it cannot and will not be processed in Australia. It gets processed at your local embassy which for you is Cairo. The applicant can't even be in Australia when they apply for the PMV they have to be offshore. Also when a decision is made on the PMV they need to be offshore too.

I mean that I am presuming that the visa that will allow you to stay in France is a tourist visa. If that is the case you can only stay in France for 90 days on a tourist visa.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

mm interresting, I will ask my fiance about what he said to the Migration agent, but can we use an agent from Australia?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

miryami said:


> mm interresting, I will ask my fiance about what he said to the Migration agent, but can we use an agent from Australia?


Yes you can use an agent from anywhere just make sure they are MARA. MARA means they are registered and if you have any problems you can complain to the migration agent about them.

Most agents will do phone or skype consults with people from anywhere in the world.

I live in Brisbane and our agent was based in Sydney and we never had any face to face dealings all communication was done via phone and email.


----------



## miryami (Feb 5, 2015)

ah okey, actually I wont like to have someone working on my application in distance, I would like my fiance to meet him face to face, I will tell him to check if he is Mara, just not to run the risk of being tricked.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

miryami said:


> ah okey, actually I wont like to have someone working on my application in distance, I would like my fiance to meet him face to face, I will tell him to check if he is Mara, just not to run the risk of being tricked.


Just make sure he finds someone who actually has experience with this type of complicated scenario and also understands the cultural issues.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

Any update here?


----------

